# One more small piece



## rbarata

Here's another small piece on which I tried, in a general way, to follow Palestrina's "rules".
Please comment, preferencially specific points in the piece.

Thank you









Audio file


----------



## Vasks

Looks good except for the interval analysis for all of m. 5.


----------



## rbarata

Vasks said:


> Looks good except for the interval analysis for all of m. 5.


Thanks for the reply, Vasks

My mistake...changed the piece and forgot to rewrite the new intervals (5 and 3).

Didn't you find any less good issue? Harmonic intervals I find them easy in this context. Melodic ones are more difficult.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER

Learning voice-leading still you must, young padawan. :lol:


----------

